# Best cheap smartwatch?



## bfbraunlich

Hi! My company is thinking about integrating smart watches into our technology. We have software for service workers -- think baggage teams on the ramp at airports -- for whom it's cumbersome to keep taking their phones in and out of their pockets, so we want to give them cheap smartwatches to send messages. By cheap, I mean...cheap, haha. But functional. Any recommendations?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Moto360 1st Gen. You can get them under a hundred box.


----------



## bfbraunlich

Wolfsatz said:


> Moto360 1st Gen. You can get them under a hundred box.


Thanks, will check that out.


----------



## Calvinjenkins

Hannspree Sports Watch and the Pebble Smartwatch are goo and affordable too..


----------



## BigDuke

I would look seriously at Pebble. They are robust, have super long battery life, and very easy to learn and use. Pebbles don't use touch screens but rather buttons on the sides of the case which I think would be a big plus for the kind of work you are describing. You can find the first generation original plastic and steel case versions for sale under $80 all day long on the net.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Moto 360 Sport is under $200 on Amazon. Nice AW watch, even if you don't use the fitness features. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

BigDuke said:


> I would look seriously at Pebble. They are robust, have super long battery life, and very easy to learn and use. Pebbles don't use touch screens but rather buttons on the sides of the case which I think would be a big plus for the kind of work you are describing. You can find the first generation original plastic and steel case versions for sale under $80 all day long on the net.


Have to agree cheap work well easy to control and a battery that lasts all week and very good backup


----------



## fel2718

Yea it seems like Pebble set the standard for affordable smart watches, never owned one but look solid.


----------



## Hellosolifornia

Moto 360 is cheapest and best smart watch its price under $200


----------



## vonogdden

Moto 360....... hmmmm


----------



## HoustonReal

The Chinese make a bunch of smartwatches that don't use Android or iOS. For $50-$60 this one comes with a stainless steel case and sapphire crystal. They aren't nearly as capable as a MOTO 360, but much they're cheaper and let you read texts and answer phone calls from the watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f513/rev...ality-construction-bargain-price-3530938.html


----------



## mharris660

Pebble fits the bill perfectly and may offer volume discounts


----------



## solomonhenry

i love the fact that it has a strong battery that can last for seven days, i will love to try it out soon.


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff

not sure it will meet industrial standards, but these are dirt cheap and quite usable (downsides: weak camera, lose all records if battery removed, barely last 10 hrs if BT turned on, have enough juice for two days if BT turned off, tho)
will do as a bare "phone on your wrist" A1 Smartwatch Phone-19.89 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## pk22

I've heard pebble are good for the price as well


----------



## stockae92

I like Pebble classic (the original big block of plastic) the best. Its functional, battery life is good, plenty of apps.


----------



## sportssam

NO.1,Chinese smartwatch,Android watch,functional,cheap enough,but maybe not best.


----------



## Nickybebop

aside from the knock off apple watches id say moto or pebble.


----------



## no-time

There's loads of Chinese one with 3G, wifi, bluetooth, heart rate ...etc for around $120, if you go on XDA developer forum > smartwatch ...they have a lot of info' there, but they are prone to bugs.


----------



## daviddiamonds

Yes, Moto 360 Sport is cheap and best smart watch as I know.


----------



## tar6

I like how pebble are holding up with affordable watches


----------



## DarrelBarnes

Hellosolifornia said:


> Moto 360 is cheapest and best smart watch its price under $200


I have recently ordered it online.


----------



## Black5

I'll just leave these real world examples here then...

http://www.futuretravelexperience.c...ional-airport-equips-staff-with-smartwatches/

https://www.google.com.au/amp/www.h...ats-ground-crew-on-changi-airport-tarmac/amp/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## beckycraig

I would like to recommend you Fitbit Versa smartwatch. You will get lite smartwatch under 100 dollars on amazon.


----------



## Scout308

Wolfsatz said:


> Moto360 1st Gen. You can get them under a hundred box.


Tahnks


----------

